# How do you know if a Cruze is made in Mexico?



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

I would like to buy American. I hope the Lordstown plant will increase capacity instead of bringing in cars made in Ramos Arizpe.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

It will say on the window sticker. We happen to have a Cruze hatch on the lot so I ran out and snagged a picture, sorry it's raining a bit. Look at the bottom right above the barcode.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

The door sticker will list assembly plant, if new it will be on the window sticker also. As much as I'd also prefer US made, we should be realistic. Final assembly of things, cars included is an international deal. Even Boeing does this with its 787, parts come from all over the world. GM does it, Ford does it, they all do it. My 2015 CTDs have final assembly in Lordstown, OH. Engine from Germany, Transmission from Japan, Interior electronics from Korea, Tires from China.. and it goes on and on. Ironically my 2009 Dodge Ram is final assembly in Mexico, but US engine, transfer case, differentials.. it might be more US origin than the Cruze while being final assembly in Mexico, how ironic!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

It seems from what I have read online but could be wrong, if you want a vehicle that is mostly made in America look at a Honda Accord.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

VIN begins with 3 = Mexico

VIN begins with 1 = USA
VIN begins with 2 = Canada


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

BlueTopaz said:


> It seems from what I have read online but could be wrong, if you want a vehicle that is mostly made in America look at a Honda Accord.


Or a Camry!

Yeah, I think my Cruze is only 60% American parts content, and 25% Mexican or something. Sedans are assembled in US; hatches in Mexico.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

It seems that this mornings news networks have suddenly realized that GM is importing Cruzes from Mexico, like this is something new that we should be concerned about. I would hope that Lordstown would increase capacity if necessary. It is a long drive to Ramos Arizpe for the spring meet.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Barefeet said:


> It seems that this mornings news networks have suddenly realized that GM is importing Cruzes from Mexico, like this is something new that we should be concerned about. I would hope that Lordstown would increase capacity if necessary. It is a long drive to Ramos Arizpe for the spring meet.


Our favorite Twitter celebrity has realized that...


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

> How do you know if a Cruze is made in Mexico?


I'm pretty sure we can simplify this:


If it's a hatchback, it's made in Mexico.
If it's a sedan, it's made in the US.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> If it's a sedan, it's made in the US.


Actually, apparently some early 16's (press vehicles?) were Mexican-made until Lordstown production was full-blown.

True for the 2017 model year for sure, though.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> Actually, apparently some early 16's (press vehicles?) were Mexican-made until Lordstown production was full-blown.
> 
> True for the 2017 model year for sure, though.


Yep, GM claimed they could not keep up with demand so some sedans were also built in mexico, yet less than 6 months later they are cutting 3rd shift at lordstown?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

spacedout said:


> Yep, GM claimed they could not keep up with demand so some sedans were also built in mexico, yet less than 6 months later they are cutting 3rd shift at lordstown?


Maybe Mexico got tooled up first? Or perhaps they wanted to test the Mexican line by producing something that directly matched with the American line?


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

This is the diesel forum. 0 of the 12,000 North American diesels were made outside of the Lordstown plant. The engines came from Germany, the Asian-Warner transmission from Japan. Currently only hatchbacks are made in Mexico. It is correct that some early gen 2 sedan models were shipped here from Mexico when GM could not meet demand. These shipments have stopped. As stated, a particular car made in Mexico will have a Vehicle Identification Number that starts with "3". American made cars begin with either a "1" or a "4".


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

CruzeDan said:


> This is the diesel forum. 0 of the 12,000 North American diesels were made outside of the Lordstown plant.


That maybe true now. That may not be true starting with the 2018 model.


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

Im sure Chevy will stop all mexico production when Trump is President. Good.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> That maybe true now. That may not be true starting with the 2018 model.


Only hatchback diesels. Sedans for the US market will continue to only be built at Lordstown.


----------

